

Show HN: Chroma our simple web app to display color shades.  - german
http://lucumalabs.com/chroma/

======
german
We built it some time ago and I can really use some feedback. It is also
available as a Chrome plugin at
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gefgglgjdlddcpcapi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gefgglgjdlddcpcapigheknbacbmmggp)

------
MoOmer
Neat - one of the first things I tried to do was scroll from left to right by
"grabbing" the shade bars and flicking my mouse left, which wasn't functional.

------
jp_sc
Installed as a Chrome app, you can simply type "chroma" in the URL bar

------
german
Thanks for the feedback MoOmer :)

